# Sunken Outboard issues



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

If it has a carb I would just go ahead and order a new complete carb and bolt it on. 
no telling what could Be rusting or breaking down you can’t see/detect.


----------



## Coastalkid05 (Nov 29, 2020)

BrownDog said:


> If it has a carb I would just go ahead and order a new complete carb and bolt it on.
> no telling what could Be rusting or breaking down you can’t see/detect.


That will be my next course of action. Do you think its worth it to take it all the way apart and rebuild it or just by an entire new one


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Coastalkid05 said:


> That will be my next course of action. Do you think its worth it to take it all the way apart and rebuild it or just by an entire new one


I would just buy a new one. You could invest the money and time into a rebuild just to have to buy a new one anyways.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

1. what color is the oil when u finish running it?
2.did u flush out under the fly wheel after it sunk (timing issues)?
3. did u replace plug wires?
4. have u tried a cold start at the house?

The sinking causes all kinds of elec. problems down the road...._the engine warms up and the gremlins appear...as it cools down condensation becomes "water" again...etc....etc...._


----------



## Coastalkid05 (Nov 29, 2020)

topnative2 said:


> 1. what color is the oil when u finish running it?
> 2.did u flush out under the fly wheel after it sunk (timing issues)?
> 3. did u replace plug wires?
> 4. have u tried a cold start at the house?
> ...


The next time I am able to run it I will check the oil, and we did flush out under the fly wheel after it sank. The plug wires were not replaced but they all seem to spark fine. The water pressure and other warning alarms work like normal as well. The last time I tried a cold start was a couple days ago when it wasn't raining and it ran for about five minutes with no issues, then it cut off and I could not get it to idle again.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

The advise above is on target. My father dunked his Yamaha out board when his davit failed 

after dunk you washed/ flushed and dried everything

got motor hot so thermostat opened . Then drained and replaced all fluids and filters. Then repeat, get engine hot, drain and replace all fluids and filters.

it is good advise to replace the carb if engine performance does not return to normal. It is all good advise to replace ignition/ spark parts. Start with the plug wires. that should get you running normal. Also manufacturers sell and recommend a fog spray of components under the cowling. Read and understand what the manufacturer wants fogged and make it happen. If you have raised and removed the salt the fog will now help with corrosion.

we did the double flush on the the Yamaha, a repeated wash to remove salt under the cowling and then lubed and fogged. We the ran to a lot of conditioned fuel through the fuel system to clean up any moisture.. it was important to do this immediately after dunking. The motor came out fine.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Did it go in salt or fresh water? Makes a huge difference.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm with BrownDog on this one. Replace the carb, fuel line and filter.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

So it will start and run fine and it warms up...turn it off and it will not start again
I wish I could remember the fixes for that...try a google search...


----------



## Coastalkid05 (Nov 29, 2020)

makin moves said:


> Did it go in salt or fresh water? Makes a huge difference.


Salt Water


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

topnative2 said:


> So it will start and run fine and it warms up...turn it off and it will not start again
> I wish I could remember the fixes for that...try a google search...


Sounds like vapor lock, but vapor lock is usually heat related, causing the fuel to vaporize in the lines.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

fishnpreacher said:


> Sounds like vapor lock, but vapor lock is usually heat related, causing the fuel to vaporize in the lines.


Thought of that but I have "never" heard that panning-out w/ an outboard. I wonder if it is the primer bulb as in loosing vacuum/collapsing

Hold on....., I had a chain saw did the exact same thing and they replaced/rebuilt the carb. It was an age thing but same symptoms.

Shoot some carb cleaner in the jet area and see what happens.If you decide to rebuild the carb make sure u soak it overnight in the commercially available carb cleaner ...... I did not soak it on one rebild and I had to do it all over again....a really good outboard mechanic gave the heads up on the soaking requirement....soaking makes a difference.

Looking for a spare kitchen sink


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

topnative2 said:


> Thought of that but I have "never" heard that panning-out w/ an outboard. I wonder if it is the primer bulb as in loosing vacuum/collapsing
> 
> Hold on....., I had a chain saw did the exact same thing and they replaced/rebuilt the carb. It was an age thing but same symptoms.
> 
> ...


I've seen and had the same thing with weedeaters and chain saws. Almost always carb and line issues. The early primer bulbs on small engines were from the devil. They are better now, but still trouble. I wonder if the overboard outboard is fuel starved due to a bad primer bulb.


----------

